
Chinese intelligence agencies penetrate Australia’s parliament - RachelF
http://www.smh.com.au/federal-politics/political-news/chinese-spies-may-have-read-all-mps-emails-for-a-year-20140428-zr0kz.html
======
jamhan
"One participant said they were 'surprised at the extent of the compromise and
did not immediately comprehend why information on personal relationships and
domestic politics would have been so useful to the Chinese'."

Apparently this "participant" was born yesterday.

Bribery, blackmail, coercion - just to name three reasons.

This story does not surprise me in the least. I once worked for an Australian
federal agency and discovered that another federal agency's external facing
web-server(s) had been compromised. I notified their IT department immediately
but heard nothing back. It was running a PHP CMS (of course).

------
wahsd
There really should be consequences like, for Australia, severing all
shipments of raw materials to China or cancelling all imports from China and
compensating any losses with any Chinese assets as a matter of national
security. Or when the USA does it, pulling out all military troops in
whichever war we are in at the moment or banning all American music, TV, and
Movies....stuff that, although not painless to ones self, things that are far
more painful for the offending party. Not doing so only encourages such acts.

~~~
fit2rule
As if anyone really cares what Australia has to say in the grander political
scale of things .. its population is weak, easily controlled by agitprop,
lifestyle-addicted (i.e. will be resistive to anything that will force them to
give up their current 'lifestyle' as it is considered to be a 'right' to have
a good life in Australia), and a majority of the country's resources are
managed by external foreign powers.

Anyone who thinks that Australia is anything less than a puppet state being
ruled by imperial mechanics for decades now hasn't been paying attention to
the writing on the wall ..

